# prototype and teaching tool



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

OK, here are a couple of pictures of the IN/OUT box prototype I made as a test piece for my router skis (thicknessing) and my PC4212 in box-joint mode. Capacity is 9"x12" stacked 2-5/8" deep. If the bills get stacked that deep I think I have more to worry about than the inbox not being deep enough...

Front and back are birch, sides are walnut and bottom is 1/4" birch ply. BLO and wax only as a finish.

Learned a lot about how to run my skis for thicknessing, requires a light touch. Also got to learn how to set up the 4212 for box joints. Not the primary reason I got the jig but the box joint seemed more appropriate for this than a dovetail. Some chipout issues on the first couple of pieces but as I went along it got better. I think on the next one I'll use a 3/4 backer in the horizontal position on the jig combined with a score line on the back side of the work piece. 

Anyway, lots of fun. Plus I got to play with my card scraper too. Very little sanding on this one.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool.

Your next assignment is to get the PC mini guide and mini bits, and make one from 1/4" stock.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Ralph Barker said:


> Cool.
> 
> Your next assignment is to get the PC mini guide and mini bits, and make one from 1/4" stock.


Birthday is in March. You can wrap it and mail one to me then...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking Rob.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great! Show us your skis!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

http://www.routerforums.com/93660-post32.html

=========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice, Rob.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice job Rob, but I too think that 1/4" material would give a more delicate look.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Nice job Rob, but I too think that 1/4" material would give a more delicate look.


To be honest, I think 1/4" would look too thin given that the box interior is 9" x 12". However it might be that the solution is to split the difference and go with something close to 3/8". I think too that I would like a little bit smaller "finger" in the joint. Again, perhaps 3/8" is the answer there. 

The desk on which I would use this is a monster sized walnut antique. It is one of three that belonged to my paternal grandfather and the building and loan he founded. The have got to be more than 500 lbs each if they weigh an ounce! I don't have a measurement on them but I think they are all three wider than 6 feet and a good 4 feet deep! They all have one of those crazy flip/fold doors and counter-balanced drawers on the right side, the kind that would support an old black, beastly Underwood manual typewrite (and the typewriter is still there in two of them). I can remember playing with one of the drawers and getting pinched HARD by it when I was a little kid.

Like I said, this is a prototype. I've got enough material to make maybe 3 or 4 more.

All good fun!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love it as is!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Nickbee said:


> looks great! Show us your skis!


Nick -

I got some new ACME thread rod for the skis after a lengthy discssion with BobJ3 about the materials. Over in the Jigs sub-forum where I asked about the bits to use I have replied to another poster with the part numbers from McMaster-Carr.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11039-router-bit-use-skis-thickness-wood.html

And just for you, here are some fresh pictures too!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like it, "shoot man" if I could make one out of "2" stock" I would be happy!!!!! In time, all things in time. I will try one out of 1/2" some time. I will be using poplar until I figure it out though.


----------

